# Website like spreadshirt that does screen printing



## ShoeyTennis

I want a website just like spreadshirt but does screen printing. Iron on transfers just isnt good enough for me.
I have like 30 shirts i need printed that i want screen printed in offset areas instead of the middle


----------



## Xeon

Try....Custom T-Shirts - Design T-Shirts Online - T-Shirt Screen Printing 

By the way, Spreadshirt does not do Iron-on printing, though. They do vinyl (flex / flock) printing, which is on par with screen printing.


----------



## Rodney

Xeon said:


> Try....Custom T-Shirts - Design T-Shirts Online - T-Shirt Screen Printing
> 
> By the way, Spreadshirt does not do Iron-on printing, though. They do vinyl (flex / flock) printing, which is on par with screen printing.


CustomInk does screen printing, but they don't do fulfillment.

I think rawtalentinc.com does both screen printing and fulfillment. There are others out there as well.


----------



## waxtutor

Spreadshirt now offers DTG printing. you should upload one of your more complex color designs and order a sample from them that is what I am doing.


----------



## waxtutor

doesn't printmojo.com offer a silkscreen fulfillment service?


----------



## SchneiderStudios

try Bluecotton, they are good


----------



## splathead

Yes, printmojo is an option. Although for 30 shirts, you'll come out a lot cheaper with your local screenprinter if the design is the same for all of them.


----------



## ladydragon

Does anyone have any thoughts or leads on a nonthird party fulfillment? I have sites on places like spreadshirt, zazzle etc. But as a creator you don't make any money as the fulfillment processor is making 98% or higher. Yes you can change the percentage fo comission but the higher the comission is the more the price of the shirts rise making it less likely for people to order from you. Thanks!


----------



## splathead

what is a 'nonthird party'? 

Do it in-house. That's the only real way to make money.


----------

